# CT wizard exam tricky true or false quest



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ssroofpros said:


> Tom...y u taking roof exam when ur not a roofing contractor??? Haha...


why not?little knowledge is not a bad thing,''exterior guy'' should learn how different systems are installed

or you can hire someone that does i guess


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

ssroofpros said:


> Lol. Yeah I hear you. Not sure if you're in the roofing industry or not (assuming you are), nor am I sure what exactly you're referring to when you say "going through the trouble described"? If its the duplicate test editions copied by staff, yeah I find it degrading to the certificate's reliability. However we take the time to ensure this isn't done by all means. Like I said, we use the course differently be providing different editions to the most recent manual exams available and collect those exams after online has been taken. In other words, we use it more for quality control and system knowledge rather than the "just to have certificate". And by the way, in order to be a SELECT ShingleMaster these certifications are required in addition to GL & WC INS and yrs in biz/or certified. So, with that being said, and if it was "JACK" why isn't ever company this (or at least ShingleMaster (lesser credentials required)? Did you know to offer SureStart Plus extended warranty such certifications are required (must be ShingleMaster or Select ShingleMaster)? Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to beatcha here or start an argument by any means. Just trying to brief the benefits of this so to describe the reason(s). Take care





BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> Let's see, joe blow offers you a lifetime roof. You think great!
> 
> ...


Right, and all of this matters only if you are installing CT. It is not like it is nationally recognized or endorsed by a national body that actually sets standards, so unless you are installing CT, it means jack.

Again, I am not knocking it, I am a certified master craftsman in vinyl siding and polymer shakes, weatherboards fiber cement siding, architectural millwork trim, insulation, MSA Wizard and quality master.

The booklets and tests are great, and if you have a crew it is a great way to ensure they have general knowledge of proper installation since most of the procedures can cross over to other brands.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Right, and all of this matters only if you are installing CT. It is not like it is nationally recognized or endorsed by a national body that actually sets standards, so unless you are installing CT, it means jack.
> 
> Again, I am not knocking it, I am a certified master craftsman in vinyl siding and polymer shakes, weatherboards fiber cement siding, architectural millwork trim, insulation, MSA Wizard and quality master.
> 
> The booklets and tests are great, and if you have a crew it is a great way to ensure they have general knowledge of proper installation since most of the procedures can cross over to other brands.


Well that's kind of the point. Homeowners have no idea what it takes.

I do know the CT certificates are harder to obtain than GAF.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

As far as Select status you have to have half your work crew MSA's and provide comp/liability insurance. Then to offer the 5 Star warranty it's $9 on top of shingles that are already grossly overpriced. You have to replace ALL FLASHINGS (valley, step, dormer, riglet) to get this warranty. 

In my market the 4 Star warranty is $4 a square up a buck from last year. With the 4 Star not all flashing has to be replaced.


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> alot of the point is at least your looking at a book:whistling


That you couldn't pass lol...just sayin? Sorry Tom, I had to give u hard time as u asked for that one hahaha


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i didn't come here and ask either:whistling


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i didn't come here and ask either:whistling


Hahaha...just testing tha tradesmen...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

congratulations wizard:thumbup::clap::notworthy


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> congratulations wizard:thumbup::clap::notworthy


I thought it would never come..thanks Tom. 

- THE Wizard


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> Let's see, joe blow offers you a lifetime roof. You think great!
> 
> ...


Nice way to put it Bams...


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

shanekw1 said:


> Right, and all of this matters only if you are installing CT. It is not like it is nationally recognized or endorsed by a national body that actually sets standards, so unless you are installing CT, it means jack.
> 
> Again, I am not knocking it, I am a certified master craftsman in vinyl siding and polymer shakes, weatherboards fiber cement siding, architectural millwork trim, insulation, MSA Wizard and quality master.
> 
> The booklets and tests are great, and if you have a crew it is a great way to ensure they have general knowledge of proper installation since most of the procedures can cross over to other brands.


It's a test..other manufactures credentials are (for better words) bought not earned.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ssroofpros said:


> That you couldn't pass lol...just sayin? Sorry Tom, I had to give u hard time as u asked for that one hahaha


besides..i didn't mean that reading the book during the test was bad..i meant that a roofer looking at a book was good..get with the program:sad:


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> besides..i didn't mean that reading the book during the test was bad..i meant that a roofer looking at a book was good..get with the program:sad:


I'm now with the program! Young and dumb right...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i failed the wizard test:sad:


i have a nice white "polo" that is embroidered with the words "Shingle Wizard", didn't get a damn hat though!!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

when i took that is was over the fax line,there wasn't even an online test


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> when i took that is was over the fax line,there wasn't even an online test


Well I have to renew.....we'll see if I get a new polo....


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> when i took that is was over the fax line,there wasn't even an online test


P. S. Its an open book test :laughing:


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> P. S. Its an open book test :laughing:


P. S. we know :laughing: must be your first time as the MSA brings you no polo bro..or do you renew the wizard exam? My 2nd MSA, but 1st Wizard as I must have overlooked in past


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> i have a nice white "polo" that is embroidered with the words "Shingle Wizard", didn't get a damn hat though!!!


Lol...I better get my damn hat!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

ssroofpros said:


> P. S. we know :laughing: must be your first time as the MSA brings you no polo bro


The wizard qualification does though......you must have failed that one..... one shot, no do overs like the MSA test let's you


----------

